# Dankung Site



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I ordered some tubing from this site, on the 22nd of last month. It said shipping is usually in the 7-13 day range. Today marks 13 days. Of course, I realize it's the weekend, and it didn't say exactly 7-13 days, but this is my first order from there. When I log on to check out my order, it has said "processing" the entire time. I've had that happen to me before from different places, then all of a sudden show up. This place seems legit, should I be worried?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The Warrior said:


> I ordered some tubing from this site, on the 22nd of last month. It said shipping is usually in the 7-13 day range. Today marks 13 days. Of course, I realize it's the weekend, and it didn't say exactly 7-13 days, but this is my first order from there. When I log on to check out my order, it has said "processing" the entire time. I've had that happen to me before from different places, then all of a sudden show up. This place seems legit, should I be worried?


No. Worry in another week, then email them. Were the funds debited from your account? First make sure they've got your loot before freaking out. I did that once, & it turned out I never hit the "confirm order" button. Got my jimmies all rustled for nothing...


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, they were paid. It was confirmed, still in processing. Not freaking yet. Just wanted to know if they were legit.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Totally Legit.

Keep in mind, that is 7-13 WORKING days, not calendar days, so it's really only been 9 or 10 days so far.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Totally Legit.
> 
> Keep in mind, that is 7-13 WORKING days, not calendar days, so it's really only been 9 or 10 days so far.


Oh yeah, was even thinking about that. Knew it the whole time Hrawk, just seeing if you were paying attention, haha.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

If you use PayPal, then you shouldn't worry. You can always dispute.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

'Twas Paypal indeed.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

First time I ordered there, my package was maybe lost, maybe wasn't send, I have no idea. They still clamed it is on the way. After it took maybe 2 months (I was silent quite a lot of time), they checked that and found out that the address was maybe wrong.

So they resent it and added extra tubing I selected as a excuse for the delay.

I trust them, don't worry.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Contact them directly they'll response very quickly


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

1745 tubing in. Worry? Who, me?


----------

